# Remi- Training pictures



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm working very hard to get Remi trained for bird season this fall. He is my first GSP and I am IN LOVE with this breed & his natural hunting instincts. We started training with him 2 weekends ago with a professional hunt trainer and we've been practicing over the last two weeks on what we've learned so far. He's catching on very well. 

For those of you who are not familiar with a pointing dog & how they hunt we are teaching him to "Whoa" right now. Basically it teaches him to stop and remain on point when he finds a bird. It also comes in handy for when he is running around off leash to get him to stop. We start out teaching him with a buddy stick & prong collar. The collar is to remain loose at all times, and just the slightest jingle (not pinch) when we tell him to whoa. Once he has masters it like this a few thousand times, he'll be tested on his own. 

Here he is heeling with Jim










Him given the Whoa command
When we're training he usually doesn't put his tail up...but he was introduced to live bird and his tail shot straight up (pointing)









Here something has sparked his interest, but he remains still on whoa. 



























a test with out the buddy stick attached









And a perfect Whoa out of him just testing him in the yard one morning when he spotted some birds. 









And again..









Tomorrow we go back for more training and he'll get put on live birds while on a check cord to see how he does. Wish us luck!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Remi is very handsome and smart!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is one gorgeous dog! I love how his head is solid and the rest of him is speckled. I don't know anything about the breed, so I looked him up - they are all like that! That is very cool.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I do have a question, though - and I want to preface this by saying I am an absolute proponent of prong collars in certain situations and I don't hesitate to use one if I think it would be helpful because I know there is nothing inhumane or cruel about them when used properly.

But, if there is only a need for a jingle, why use a prong? It would seem like there is actually a use for the prong to put some pressure to remind your dog of the correct position. 

I think this is a positive example of using a training tool in an appropriate manner.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Not all German Shorthairs are like Remi....there are solid Livers, solid blacks, Liver & White Ticked, Black & White Ticked. There is also a lot of variation in how heavily ticked they are, some have almost all solid white bodies with just a random patch of solid liver or black. Remi is considered Liver& white ticked with a solid liver head & patch, roan legs. Notice how his legs are almost"dirty" looking....thats because the ticking is so heavy there-heavy ticking is called Roan. I would love to come across an all Roan GSP, gorgeous. 

We use the prong for now because he did need to learn to heel next to us. Its there as a reminder until its set in his mind. He has not needed a reminder (tension) to heel since about the 2nd day and the jingle is to represent a slight stimulation he will get once he is trained on an E-collar.The idea is that he will be getting a jingle on his neck for Whoa for repetition until he is properly trained and conditioned on an E-collar. I know that many people are against E-collars or prong collars, and I was one of those people too for a long time. The E-collar is there for reassurance, not as punishment. It will be on the lowest setting which I have felt myself and its just a tingle....not an actual "shock". He will get the tingle on his neck to whoa out in the field. When we're hunting, he'll be ranging pretty far out in front of us to find birds in thick cover and or open fields. Yelling WHOA to him when he's ranging far ahead of us is pretty much pointless. You want to be as quiet & stealthy as possible while hunting. GSP's are known for their ranging capabilities, they can run for hours without tiring. Thats his job is to find us a bird. Whoa teaches him to stay put and on point when he finds a bird and not to move until we reach him on foot, flush the bird, shoot it and then he'll retrieve it. 

The e-collar we are going to be training him on also has a beeper which will be used for recall. It just sets of a gentle beeping sound and that will be his hint to turn and come back to us. For us, the chance of Remi ranging out too far or getting lost in some high cover is too risky and the E-collar will provide us with some peace of mind. There is a GPS feature on it as well.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Not all German Shorthairs are like Remi....there are solid Livers, solid blacks, Liver & White Ticked, Black & White Ticked. There is also a lot of variation in how heavily ticked they are, some have almost all solid white bodies with just a random patch of solid liver or black. Remi is considered Liver& white ticked with a solid liver head & patch, roan legs. Notice how his legs are almost"dirty" looking....thats because the ticking is so heavy there-heavy ticking is called Roan. I would love to come across an all Roan GSP, gorgeous.


Lucky is also a German Shorthair....her coloring is a bit different....


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh and she's got her full tail too! She's very pretty!! How tall is Lucky?

ETA: I love when they have the liver heads, but some white or "stripes" of ticking too. So much character!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Remi is so gorgeous! I bet he will make a fantastic hunter! I never really did hunting with Lucky, but I see her "pointing" all the time...LOL.

She weighs about 45 pounds....I'm not sure how tall she is....I'll measure her and get back to ya. Yes, she still has her full tail. When I got her at 7 weeks the breeder hadn't had it docked and I loved it! So the tail stayed. It drives me crazy when people say "You should have named her "Spot"!!!"......DOH! :doh:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you!! Jim talked me into the breed and I'm SO glad he did! 

Lucky is a tiny little girl! Remi is already 46# at 9 months...I excect him to finish about 55-60. He's about 24" at the withers...but I assume he'll get taller too. 

Spot...LOL How original!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup...LOL....Lucky is my little old lady. She was the runt.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She is gorgeous also. They are such a beautiful breed. And they look very different!


----------

